# Garmin 60csx will not unlock maps from map source



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

I have just got a Garmin 60csx 
In mapsource
If i go to the utilities/ unlock maps.

This comes up

"unable to start unlock wizard.Please reinstall this program and try again"

I uninstall and install again but the same thing still happens?

Anyone have this problem and how/did they fix it:madman:


----------



## js1221 (Apr 27, 2007)

What map program do you have installed that you are trying to unlock? Mapsource does not contain any downloadable maps, it is basically the operating system for the mapping programs. If you are looking for road maps you will need to get City Navigator (NT 9 is the latest vesion, I think) and load that program. Garmin also has several programs that do not require unlock codes (Topo 2008). The 60CSx is a great GPS, you will enjoy it.


----------



## RoyDean (Jul 2, 2007)

I can't remember if this is the same error I got, but I did have to install a patch that I downloaded from the garmin website, in order to get my City Nav and Topo maps to work....


----------



## tylerdurden119 (Jan 11, 2008)

*I gots a 60 csx and....*

You shouldn't be having that problem, it sounds like its the software that came with the unit OR the installation process. I would contact garminn about it, maybe get them to send you some new software. It's a great unit tho, the only thing you should have to do is what your doing(unlocking the maps) and even thats a pain in the ass.


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

Here's the answerhttp://http://www.gpsaustralia.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1475


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

bigdamo said:


> Here's the answerhttp://http://www.gpsaustralia.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1475


I get this:


> You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. You are not logged in. Fill in the form at the bottom of this page and try again.
> 2. You may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 3. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


Maybe you can post it here with a copy and paste?


----------



## bigdamo (Jun 11, 2004)

http://www.gpsaustralia.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5393


----------

